# Canberra social meet up Thursday 29/11



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

A few Canberra AKFFers are planning to welcome ManjiMike to the nation's capital with a few beverages and a meal at the Wig and Pen in Civic. Thurday night from 6pm. All welcome  

Wig and Pen
Canberra House Arcade
Alinga Street, Canberra

http://www.wigandpen.com.au/


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

I am in. What is the dress code. AKFF shirt and hat or just shirt :lol:


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

and trousers, shoes


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

thanks for organising this Squidder

Cheers Mike


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

I am keen to pop in for a brew or two, just depends on the leave pass, but I should be right to pop in at 6pm for at least an hour! or after dinner for an hour!

Ash


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Good stuff Ash  I'll aim to be there at 6.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Works been a bitch, this is perfect timing!

Aim to be there at 6pm, not sure if the missus will be in tow or not yet...


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Sounds like it is turning out to be a great get together. Worried about Leigh though. No reply from him yet. LEIGH... LEIGH!!!... WHERE ARE YOU LEIGH??


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I think he's still up north, I sent him a PM about this, hope he's back in time


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSdW65oAAAvfgAAQQCMBEBAAECA+7s4AIAAxQAABkyBqaI9TJptQaPCkwQXWScutrjc3WdJWuEp2zp7k+CH0Zqz6NFSOPxdyRThQkCdW65o=


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Up yesterday at 6am, flew to Melb with a 3hr stopover   flew to Perth then a 5hr drive home to Manjimup, but we are home and safe 11pm AESDT  

Thanks to Everyone that could get there, it was great to finally put faces to the Names. Those that weren't able to be there, I look forward to meeting in the future.

I enjoyed the short time I had chatting with you.

Cheers Mike


----------

